# Picked Up Our 21rs On Friday...



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

and had it out to the lake Saturday.

Everything has gone great so far (except user issues!!!) Can't wait to spend some more time in it!!!

Can't believe all the other campers wanting to check it out. Even heard a few "I should of"s in the crowd.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Congrats!

We turn a few heads when we head out to the campground as well. Not many people have seen the rear slide out.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Bigbopper299 said:


> and had it out to the lake Saturday.
> 
> Everything has gone great so far (except user issues!!!) Can't wait to spend some more time in it!!!
> 
> Can't believe all the other campers wanting to check it out. Even heard a few "I should of"s in the crowd.


First of all...Welcome to the forum!

It's nice to have a new toy and be able to play with it right away! We did the same, but we "sideyard" camped the first few times we used our 21RS.

Enjoy your new toy, and make some family memories!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new 21RS! We have got a compliment here and there as well - makes us feel even better about our purchase!

-CC


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*

Tami


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

A belated welcome, Bigbopper299, to the Outbackers family. Enjoy the new 21rs and may all your issues be small ones!

Happy camping!


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

We love our 21RS as well! It's just the right size for the two of us and out dachshunds. We just spent 12 days in ours on a trip to Santa Fe from Atlanta, and one of the greatest pleasures was to be able to hold freeway speeds through the high altitudes while other, larger, rigs were struggling up long grades. The 21 sure is easy to tow!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Bigbopper299

















AND Congrats on your new 21rs! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Bigbopper...sorry I missed this thread before! Welcome to the forum and glad to see another person from Saskatchewan on here! Go Riders!!









Janet


----------

